# Buying a Bosch 1617 Combo in Canada



## junyab (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm trying to find a good deal on this router (compared to the price in the US).

So far I haven't been able to find it within $100 of the USA price (current US Lowes price online is $209, but well over $300 up here). Would love to get it under $300 somewhere in Ontario. Anyone know a good place to go? Or an online e-tailer to keep an eye on?


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Jaimie:

One technique I have benefitted from in the past is to find the lowest price, then run somewhere where's there a price guarantee (match plus a percentage.) 

I bought my DeWalt 744XRS from Lowes that way. Normally about $700, HD was selling at a sale price of $610. Lowes sold to me at $549.10. Lowes gave me the HD price less 10 percent. Happy buyer be I.

Cassandra


----------



## junyab (Jun 16, 2009)

Good call Cassandra - will do that if I buy it at a big box store.


----------

